# Question On Album PIcs



## rahul_mukerji (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi:

I can't figure out how to upload multiple pics to my album. The weird thing is I've done that earlier, but I can't figure it out now.

I went through some of the older posts, but I can't seem to find the answer. 

Thanks and sorry if this seems stupid


----------

